# Walkie recorded messages



## versionDefect (Sep 24, 2021)

Does anyone actually have the files of the ADDITIONAL CASHIERS recording? Just want it for comedy purposes LOL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2021)

The messages are done by Indyme.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 24, 2021)

How does one change the messages for shits and giggles?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 24, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> How does one change the messages for shits and giggles?


you can't anymore, unlesss your store still has the old red callboxes... then there's a guide on workbench but you can only change it to different areas of the store


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 24, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> you can't anymore, unlesss your store still has the old red callboxes... then there's a guide on workbench but you can only change it to different areas of the store


Technically you can change the new ones but you need to have wire it in a weird way to get it into setup mode. It’s a lot more complex than the old call button.

also if there any way to actually get the recordings of them through the workbench?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 24, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> also if there any way to actually get the recordings of them through the workbench?


not as far as I know. I think it's just a list of codes


----------



## happygoth (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm wondering if they disabled ours - I haven't heard one of those go off in months.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 25, 2021)

Haven't heard ours in a while, come to think of it.  Good thing, too, because the entire store is picking OPUs and ain't nobody got time for fast service.


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 27, 2021)

If your store has the call buttons with the phones then they did disable them, Now when a guest picks up the phone it just calls the ext for GM. If you have an actual call button where you push the button then no. I really wish they just got rid of the restroom follow up is needed too. Just so useless lmao. When a guest wants one of those expensive toothbrushes unlocked one of the CVS pharmacy workers just push the ADDITIONAL CASHIERS TO THE PHARMACY.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 27, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> If your store has the call buttons with the phones then they did disable them, Now when a guest picks up the phone it just calls the ext for GM. If you have an actual call button where you push the button then no. I really wish they just got rid of the restroom follow up is needed too. Just so useless lmao. When a guest wants one of those expensive toothbrushes unlocked one of the CVS pharmacy workers just push the ADDITIONAL CASHIERS TO THE PHARMACY.


Lol ours is the kiosk in kitchen that guests rings.


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 28, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> Lol ours is the kiosk in kitchen that guests rings.



Don't really know what my store is going to do once they toss the old POS out. Might suggest programing a call button to announce "Additional cashiers to the pharmacy"


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 28, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm wondering if they disabled ours - I haven't heard one of those go off in months.


We still hear "RESTROOM FOLLOW UP IS NEEDED"


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 28, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> We still hear "RESTROOM FOLLOW UP IS NEEDED"


I think they were talking about the call buttons


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 28, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> I think they were talking about the call buttons


Oh OK. Yeah we got rid of those a while ago, guests request help via a large touchscreen, and it sends an alert to the zebras.


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 29, 2021)

I will say I will kinda miss the "2ND REQUEST WHOS RESPONDING" and the leader sweating bullets "HEY TEAM WHOS GOT THE BUTTON???????!!?!"

Sincerely,
An electronics TM in a store with no electronics buttons.


----------



## versionDefect (Sep 29, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh OK. Yeah we got rid of those a while ago, guests request help via a large touchscreen, and it sends an alert to the zebras.


I wish they kill the restroom follow up is needed. Just make a profile on the myDevice for the cart attendant just for that reminder.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't mind the restroom follow up. It reminds me of the time and helps me pace myself. FOSAs don't have zebras. Why would they?


----------



## Plasma (Oct 2, 2021)

Gotta love doing business at work and getting paid for it, then immidately hearing "RESTROOM FOLLOW UP IS NEEDED". Damn right, if theres any restroom left.


----------

